# Built Beau a new doghouse....



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm such an oh-so-cruel person for making my poor dog live outside

LOL
Anyways, I finally got around to building Beau a new doghouse! He needed it badly...his old plastic one has since been moved to our Westie's "day-time" chain spot. And his old wooden one is rotting and falling apart. So I printed off some plans of a doghouse and my step-dad modified it to where it would suit Beau and his needs. Not to mention Beau LOVES it!!!

And yes the roof is slanted to help for when it rains where the rain water will just run off the side.

Feel free to put in any crits you find necessary please 

Here's some pictures of it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice looking crib he's got there!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats awesome! I want to build Enzo one just for fun after seeing this! Nice work!!!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks good...and at least he likes it, my luck I would build something like that and my dog wouldn't go near it lol!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

nice set-up... that looks bigger than some apartments in NY City...lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I want one !! That came out great !!!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks!!!!
I do love how it came out....most of this is my step-dad's handy work and this was his first time building a doghouse!


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice looks similar to the ones i have built if the base 2/4 isnt treated i would place it on bricks and depending on the weather in your part of the world 1 1/2" foam insulation will fit between the playwood and only cost a few bucks


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice! I would want that dog house if I was a doggeh!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

that is a nice new doghouse for Beau


----------



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

link to the plans?????????

i found them on here a while back but cant find them now

-=jason=-


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

very nice job. great photos, would love if you gave dimensions or even instructions. your chain set up is inspiring. makes sense to have it elevated. im sure its done a lot, but ive never seen it until now. this is the post of the day.
fantastic


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Great looking dog house! would love to see the plans


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Beau gimme a call so we can set a party in your new home


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's the link to the dog house plans guys!!!

Dog House Blue Prints


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is one my uncle built out of some scrap wood from a remodel he was working on.. he'd build them and sell them for $40-100 depending on size.. redwood siding.. ballin!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome house you made him!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

hey i like these since its the rainy season still i have been thinking of building a dog house rather then buying one so this is a great thread love the instructions----know what im doing next payday


----------



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

Muttkip said:


> Here's the link to the dog house plans guys!!!
> 
> Dog House Blue Prints


Thanks that the exact link I saw a while back, but was unable to find it last week. I have now book marked it and saved the html page

-=Jason=-


----------

